# mpeg oder mov downloaden



## sehigl (23. Januar 2004)

hi alle zusammen,

folgendes problem - ih stelle verschiedene werbefilme auf meiner website zur verfügung. nun möchte ich das der user die möglichkeit hat, den film entweder als 56k oder dsl version runterzuladen. also nicht online anschauen bzw der browser lädt den film online, sonder es geht ein fensterchen auf - *.mov film specher unter ....usw. 

kann mir da bitte jemand helfen !

danke leute

und gruß aus münchen


----------



## Camelion (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

packs in nen Zip-Archiv.

Gruss
Camelion


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Hi, 

also ich versteh Deine Frage nicht so recht. Willst Du Dich entscheiden, ob Du *.mov oder *.mpeg anbieten willst oder dass sich der Film je nach Modem-Geschwindigkeit öffnet oder welche Version die "speicherärmste" ist?

Da war ich wohl diesmal später


----------



## sehigl (23. Januar 2004)

hi, danke schon mal für die schnelle antwort.

1: also zip oder rar kommt nicht in frage.
2: ich biete die werbefilme in 2 versionen an - für leute mit quicktime in mov und mepeg für meda player.......

das ist aber auch nicht das prolem.
ich will beim draufklicken *download movie*, das sich en fenster öffnet und derenige sich diesen file af seine festplate laden kann

*LÖSUNGSVORSCHLÄGE*

 danke steve


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Naja, einfach einen Link mit dem Ziel des Filmes setzen und online stellen, dann kommt doch automatisch ein Fenster mit Ziel Speichern unter...
Und als Alternative kannst Du ja beide Filme online stellen, für Quick Time User und Media Player User, so dass die wählen können welchen Film sie downloaden wollen.

mfG ALF

Ach ja, bitte in Zukunft auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten. Danke.


----------



## sehigl (23. Januar 2004)

hi terroralf..

nächster versuch 
also die filme sind online auf meinem server und sind folgendermassen verlinkt.

<a href="http://www.leo-nardo.de/brand-international-de/Afri/james_dean.mov" target="_parent"><img src="download.gif" width="21" height="12" border="0">

darauf hin öffnet sich aber ein neues browserfenster und der film wird abgespielt - und das ist eben der fehler . . .. . bitte hilfe

ach ja ich komme aus england und da schreibt man grundsätzlich alles klein. eine grossschreibung soll dem wort eine besondere hervorhebung oder eine deutlichere anspannung oder ausdruck verleihen... nur so by the way ;-)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Dann lass mal dieses target="_parent" weg, dann müßte sich das Download-Fenster öffnen. Ansonsten schreib doch über den Link ein "Zum Speichern bitte Rechtsklick - Ziel speichern unter..." oder sowas.

mfG ALF


----------



## sehigl (23. Januar 2004)

ab ich auch gerade versucht ohne target, geht auch nicht. 
schade, dann müssen wir mal die hässliche lösung nehmen und "speichern unter" wählen.

vielleicht fällt jemanden noch was ein - würde mir sehr weiterhelfen.
aber danke für die hilfe alf.



_________________________________________
geh mal auf http://www.brand-international.de und klicke af das linke äussere bild im mittelteil (james dean) und versuche dann den film (per click auf die diskette) zu speichern -


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Januar 2004)

Du kannst das mit PHP machen.
Als Linkziel nehme ein PHP-Skript und übermittle ihm die URL des Films als Parameter.

Im Skript sendest du dann 2 PHP-header, einen content-type-header mit dem MIME-Type des Filmes, und einen Attachement-header mit dem Dateinamen des Filmes.... dieser veranlasst den Brauser, den Downloaddialog zu starten.

Dann gibst du in dem Skript den Movie mit readfile() aus.... er wird dann nicht angezeigt, sondern heruntergeladen.

P.S. Gross/Kleinschreibung wär trotzdem nett... wenn du aus England kommst, wird euch euer Deutschlehrer das schon beigebracht haben


----------

